# Mean tree chopper



## xChocolatePlum (Jul 16, 2009)

Oakboro2835 chops trees down, he came to my town and asked to play hide n seek and said i have to hide inside he pretended that he was looking for me then he started chopping the trees down... DONT PLAY HIDE AND SEEK WITH HIM


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 16, 2009)

lol dont play hide n seek with him xD


----------



## kalinn (Jul 16, 2009)

xChocolatePlum said:
			
		

> DONT PLAY HIDE AND SEEK WITH HIM


lolol


----------



## Princess (Jul 16, 2009)

D: What has this world come to?
Hide-N-Seek is just an excuse to chop trees down?!?


----------



## melly (Jul 16, 2009)

did you save the game? if I was you, I would RESET and delete him


----------



## Phil (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah if u had reset everything he did would have been restored back


----------



## Away236 (Jul 16, 2009)

owned. =.=


----------



## Oakboro2835 (Jul 16, 2009)

PWND. Left4Dead. http://left4dead-leader.webs.com


----------



## Oakboro2835 (Jul 16, 2009)

YOU GOT OWNED.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 16, 2009)

Oakboro2835 said:
			
		

> PWND. Left4Dead. http://left4dead-leader.webs.com


You know people won't want to wi-fi with you now, <.<


----------



## mariah1130 (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like he is banned now. ;D


----------



## xChocolatePlum (Jul 16, 2009)

Yay


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 16, 2009)

Aww. I'd like to help but I deleted my town. :S


----------



## xChocolatePlum (Jul 16, 2009)

I love accf but yeah i know it can get boring you know he kinda did me a favor i was meaning to get rid of some trees but chopping them all down is mean im glad he's gone.


----------



## robo.samurai (Jul 16, 2009)

he wanted to "hide and seek" with me


----------



## xChocolatePlum (Jul 17, 2009)

Make sure you tell him to bite his own a**


----------



## Pear (Jul 17, 2009)

xChocolatePlum said:
			
		

> Make sure you tell him to bite his own a**


That'd be pretty hard.


----------



## xChocolatePlum (Jul 17, 2009)

Hackers ruin games..


----------



## Poring (Jul 17, 2009)

Playing Hide N Seek is boring with 2 people..

Did you reset your game?


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2009)

I hate noobs like him. He just spams up topics.


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 17, 2009)

O=  *censored.3.0*er . If you had reset it than it wouldn't have saved and you would have your trees back.


----------



## Niall (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't even have his friend code


----------



## Izumi (Jul 17, 2009)

That's really, really pathetic. o.o
Some people are kinda no-lifes.. >: 
I feel really sorry for you,  people like that just ruin the game! >.<


----------



## PaJami (Jul 17, 2009)

I know what happened, I was there. Bunni was hiding in the Museum, and he was out chopping trees. Every once in a while, he left/asked her to save because of lag, but I now think it was so she couldn't get her trees left. At the end, he asked her to come outside to see, but I told her to end party. I noticed all the trees were gone, but I had no idea he did it. He was going to come to my town, but luckily I don't think he added me... *phew*


----------



## 4861 (Jul 17, 2009)

mariha1130 said:
			
		

> Looks like he is banned now. ;D


 
On their site it says they use proxy servers so he'll probably come back


----------



## Numner (Jul 17, 2009)

This makes me rofl.
What kinda of idiot group would just try to make missions on ruining towns?
Nice life you got thar.


----------



## Kiley (Jul 17, 2009)

animalX said:
			
		

> mariha1130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the guy who chopped the trees >.< he has 2 accounts

and i was at robo.samiris town and he came and he wanted to play hide n seek we said know and him and i started cursing at eachother and then bryce ended the party and deleted him.


----------



## Numner (Jul 17, 2009)

Well always go to another person's town first.
Or wait. @.@
Trustworthy players, ASSEMBLE!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 17, 2009)

He sounds like one of them members of that group of 11 year olds that come round and chop trees down, the AC Town Destroyers, ahh, yes, that's the name.


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 17, 2009)

he's in some group called left4dead and in that group they...mess up your town >_<


----------



## melly (Jul 17, 2009)

those kind of ppl are pathetic
only low-life loosers would do that

just becareful next time, make sure you add a trustworty person or get to know them abit better


----------



## Kiley (Jul 17, 2009)

Sinep1 said:
			
		

> he's in some group called left4dead and in that group they...mess up your town >_<


yeaa I remember him saying that >.<


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 17, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> those kind of ppl are pathetic
> only low-life loosers would do that
> 
> just becareful next time, make sure you add a trustworty person or get to know them abit better


acwwfreak12 used be in a group like this >.<


----------



## AndersonAmz (Jul 17, 2009)

Do you need help regrowing your trees?


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 14, 2009)

xChocolatePlum said:
			
		

> Hackers ruin games..


*censored.3.0* you hackers rock


----------



## Princess (Aug 14, 2009)

Why would you bump?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 15, 2009)

Oakboro2835 said:
			
		

> YOU GOT OWNED.


OLOL, you are one pathetic human being XD


----------



## Ricano (Aug 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Oakboro2835 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yus cuz destroying virtual trees is the new thing these days


----------



## John102 (Aug 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn strait it is, get with the times.  B)


----------



## MrSkullKid (Aug 16, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cos painstakingly chopping down each and every tree is fun    :gyroidquestioned:


----------



## easpa (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear that...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 23, 2009)

We shall have him shot and brought to justice.

>_>

I'm going to ask Jeremy if I can make a hacker/duper guide, since it hasn't been made yet, and we seem to need one.


----------



## Zex (Aug 23, 2009)

You fail.


----------

